# Fast Way To Determine Original Series 70 From Reproduction Series 70



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

I've read some posts in which buyers ar unsure of Original or Repro Series 70's. Just look at the rollmark. The original is in big letters that say "Colt's Government Model".

The new release In smll letters states "Colt Government Model", no "'s" at the end of Colt.


----------

